# vb chesapeake area casters



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

going to practice tomorrow if anyone in the area is interested in throwing some lead. kempsville rd and clear feild rd. its in chesapeake, come down kempsville rd and take a left on clearfield. be there around 1PM.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

demonfish, we met @ L.I. a couple weeks ago, can't make it today because I'm back on the M-F, 7-5 grind but keep me posted on any other practice/lesson sessons you're planning. I've owned a heaver for years, 11.5' Fenwick w/ a 7000 Ambassator but I've always been looking for tips to get the 8&bait out further.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

hey Jb, dont expect a lesson session from me i'm still learning myself. rolland is supposed to meet me out there today around 1pm. he is my teacher, learned alot from him. always hoping some more come out so we can share info. i always work on the weekends so tues and wed are my days. hope to see ya out there soon.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I taught myself everything I know, so that should tell you where I am. But that's the bad thing, the good thing is that I'm neither too proud or smart to learn anything from anyone. Looking forward to hooking up with you or any of the other guys from the group.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

hey JB, if your in chesapeake, look me up. i run the shoneys on battlefield. stop in and say hi !!!


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

had a good afternoon casting today. rolland and i got a good workout. had a strong crosswind so laid out another avenue of markers. good thing this is a big field. casted till dark and learn more each time. it helps to have someone watch you and help you make corrections.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "jay b",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

longcaster, thanks. I don't consider myself a "distance caster" yet and certainly not competion material by any means, but I've been fishing the outer banks and sandbridge with a heaver for quite a few years and I'm more than willing to learn anything to help get the 8&bait a little farther out!! deamonfish, I live in the fentress area and will definately stop in to say hello.


----------

